# 68 hidden headlight vacuum system



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

does anyone know which hose goes where on the light switch for a 68 GTO?


----------



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here you go. There is a map of vacuum lines and a picture of the switch with notes on it.

I just got my 68 so it looks like we have some of the same questions as I got these in answers on this board a few others.

Jason


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

*hidden headlight switch*

what a great reply, i was just getting ready to post a new thread when i saw yours. the switch on my 69 came out in my hand this morning, it had a leaking sound behind it for a few days, and the left set wasn,t closing right. i'm seeing replacement switchs on line but how do i know if they're for the vacume type? also, does anyone have the steps for access to replace the switch. it looks like a snap ring or collar came off the end of the rod on the pull switch. i think i have to remove a ac tube to get behind the switch? any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just got my 68 GTO but the guy I bought if from had ordered 2 already from Year One. The first one he ordered stopped working in a week and they replaced it free of charge. What was telling was the fact they didn't even want the other one back. The replacement lasted about a 1.5 weeks according to him.

I need one and will be trying out the repro from Performance Years.

As far as the one's you are seeing online, as long as it says hideaway or something of that nature you should be fine. They are only vacuum operated.

Jason


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

so far the ones i've seen online dont mention hideaway, i'll keep looking.as soon as i replace the switch, i've got to figure out the tail lights, no rear turns, brake or running lights, when i put on a turn signal, both sides lite up very dim and flash together, and when the brake is applied, it stops? the front signals work perfect, so i assume the flasher relay is good.


----------



## jketelsen (Aug 25, 2009)

When I bought my 68 a couple months ago the guy I bought it from had ordered a bunch of parts through Original Parts Group (Original Parts Group - Chevelle Parts - El Camino Parts - Monte Carlo Parts - GTO Parts - Restoration Parts). The parts he did order looked pretty good but I can't speak for the headlight switches. Here's the link to the switch that they carry. GTO - Switch, Hideaway Headlight, 1968-69


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, a very old thread, but i'm in the process of replacing the entire hose and check valve set up. The diagram shown in this thread is the same as supplied by the hose kit manufacturer. The diagram doesn't really show the actual nipple configuration on the switch and rubber manifold that connects to the switch. On the hoses going to the switch is a tag that reads " Green - Top by itself. Center - Blue port. Black - Bottom next to blue. Black and Blue next to each other or together. If that is correct, the diagram really doesn't show that (seems to me). Looks like the black in in the center position with the blue at the bottom. Anyone actually know which color goes to which port? The switch has the nipples that align like this 00 0 You can see it on the pic of the rubber manifold.


----------

